# What would be my best choice for Screenwriting?



## jackieofallgenres (Sep 18, 2013)

I am a high school senior at a private school. I have taken mostly honors and AP classes, and I have a 4.2 weighted/3.8 unweighted GPA. I am in 2 Honor societies and have won a few academic awards, too. I hope to be a TV Screenwriter and I have a good writing portfolio. The problem is that my SAT was not good. I got in the low-mid 600's on both of the English, but my math was only 500. 

I am thinking about these schools (*= top choice)

Tisch*
Emerson*
USC- I don't think I'd get in.
SUNY Purchase*

I have heard of Chapman and Loyola Marymount, but I don't like the location of those schools. I have already applied Early Action for the program at Drexel University, but I still need to send them my SAT scores.

Which of those schools could I get into, and what would be my best option if am able to pursue this career?


----------



## DJ (Oct 15, 2013)

Funny you mentioned Drexel and Chapman -- I went to both.  I studied Business Administration at Drexel with a minor in Film  and a minor in Law and earned my MFA in Film and TV Producing at Chapman.  I started in the film program at Drexel, but just realized I wasn't going to be prepared enough to enter into the industry.  If you plan to ever study at the post-graduate level, I would definitely recommend the route I took, as I was really prepared to enter the industry as a producer with my business and producing background.

Your SAT is lower than mine was and your GPA is a little lower than mine as well, but I went to public school.  I got a fairly large scholarship to Drexel, so you will probably get in and get some financial aid, but I can't say how much.

Chapman is a great school, especially for undergrad, and I think you could probably get in with those scores.  I partially wish I had just gone to Chapman for undergrad and bypassed Drexel (just to save some money), but my overall experience and what I learned was worth the price of admission for both.  Chapman is also in a really great location as well. 

Good luck with your decision, and if you have any other questions, feel free to ask me!


----------

